
Antarctica is getting a farm that can grow produce even when it's -100°F - hultner
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/antarctica-greenhouse-dlr-german-aerospace-center-2017-9
======
eesmith
This article from 2004 goes into more details on growing food in a greenhouse
at an Antarctic base:
[http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=13724](http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=13724)
.

------
hultner
Full disclosure: I were a product developer at the company (Heliospectra)
creating the growth lights for this project during its development.

